# 15 gallon Shell-dweller suggestions?



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi folks,

Next to my 65 gallon Tanganyika and 15 gallon Lamprologus Multifasciatus tanks, i would like to have another Tanganyikan shell-dweller tank.

Taking both visual and behavior in account, i was thinking of adding either:

- A pair or 1M/2F of Altolamprologus Compressiceps Sumbu shell
- A pair or 1M/2F of Lamprologus Meleagris/Stappersi.

Alternative options would be:

- A pair or 1M/2F of Lamprologus Leloupi.
- A pair of Lamprologus Brevis Kiku.

I prefer the Altolamprologus Compressiceps Sumbu shells but its difficult getting my hands on them, second choice would be the Lamprologus Meleagris/Stappersi but i heared mixed things about this fish in a 15 gallon. Some people say its no problem, others tell me not to do it..

What do you guys think of these possible setups, which one would you go for? And whats your opinion on the Lamprologus Meleagris/Stappersi?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Given the tank size and your wish list, I'd do the brevis. I really like them anyway. :thumb:


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Given the tank size and your wish list, I'd do the brevis. I really like them anyway. :thumb:


Thanks for your reply  
I am not sure if the Brevis is interesting enough for me, compared to the Stappersi for example.
Brevis seems like a very calm fish to me?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Calm fish are perfect for small tanks. :thumb:


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

rck1984 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Given the tank size and your wish list, I'd do the brevis. I really like them anyway. :thumb:
> ...


They are pretty good with each other I've got 7 in a 60cm 75 litre they are also good with other non cichlids and seem to be more outgoing with shoaling fish in the tank. On the flipside if you get a pair breeding the males can be quite phsycotic and will attack your hand if you put it in the tank and will go after larger cichlids I had my male corner 4 keyholes more than twice his size in the top corner of a 90cm 180l tank and keep them there until I took them out the next day to return them to the store. :roll:


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input! What about the Stappersi? Possible to keep them in a 15 gallon, as a pair?
I hear mixed opinions as they can be very aggressive and dominant but then again, two Shelly's in a 15 gallon (60cm width) should be more then enough...


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like to see some more opinions on this, anyone?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

15g is smaller than I have had success with. Sorry I just do not have any experience of 15g tanks even for small shellys.

I hear that male Altolamprologus compressiceps Sumbu shell/dwarf do not stay small (in tanks as they might in the wild) and may well outgrow a far bigger tank.

I do have straps (and occies) can not realy think given the amount of agro mine gave and give to each other I would try pairing em in 15g. Now an established pair that should be OK. Oh my females hate each other, so its a pair or nothing I think.

brevis would guess give less problems. Less male to female aggression. Though the females can be quite spitful to each other so a sight brake would prob be a good idea even with multiples of these.

Personally I would go Lamprologus' calliurus (Moliro) pair. :thumb: 
The males are so gentle on the females and at least very different from your multies.

Plus if pushed I find the two live together well.

All the best James


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Do a pair of Telmatochromis Vittatus =D They are interesting fish to watch.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

ILCichlid said:


> Do a pair of Telmatochromis Vittatus =D They are interesting fish to watch.


Now thats something I would love to try. Sadly this species just does not seem available anymore in the UK. 

All the best James


----------

